# ooooooohhh nooooo. little help?



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

My fish has a bunch of puffy white stuff coming from her/his side. Soooo.........???? What to do?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

This is a kind of fungal infection. Go to the petstore and get fungicide for fish. I want to say it is called maracyn, but it's been too long since I've owned fish to remember the name. Find which treatment says it works on fungus and follow the instructions. Often this involves raising temps, removing charcoal from the filter, etc.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

*wistles* i can do that! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

